# Looking for mark devlin



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

as title says im looking for mark devlin who used to own godiva pet and reptile centre in coventry aqny info would be great thanks for your time
Rob


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

if anyone knows where he is these days i would be greatful if they would let me know and pass my number on thanks Rob


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

up up up


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

bump :up:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I think that another member on here has also been looking for him - dont know if he has had any luck - his usernam is firefighter - the person looking not mark devlin


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks sharpstrain


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## kidneydbxdq (Jul 8, 2012)

dont know if he has had any luck


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

the other member is looking for Martin Rivitt


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## carpetjohn (Nov 17, 2008)

*mark devlin*

thought he emergrated to australia years back.


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

it was canada but is now back to coventry but where in coventry i don't know


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

rsmw3 said:


> as title says im looking for mark devlin who used to own godiva pet and reptile centre in coventry aqny info would be great thanks for your time
> Rob


 :up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

up up up up up


----------

